# Low-set ears



## sjulias67

Hi,

I lost my LO on 07/01/2011. I was 2cm dilated at my second level ultrasound an d had prolapsed bag. The labor was induced. 

Yesterday, the doctor called and said that the chromosome didn't grow in the lab and they don't have a result for me, but when they had checked my LO, the doctor has made a report that everything seemed ok except that LO has low-set ears.

My OB is not willing to accept that I had Incompetent cervix, though I had a specialist look up my records and he thinks that I have. She called up yesterday and said that as my LO had low-set ears, the miscarriage was due to chromosome.

Wanted to know if anyone knows about this low-set ears condition. The report of the LO examination mentions that internal examination showed all organs were developed for the number of weeks(18w2days).


----------



## mhazzab

sorry, I have never heard of this, but just wanted to say I'm so sad to hear of your loss.

I'm sorry you haven't had a proper answer from your doctors as to why you lost your baby, I know that's hard.

I hope someone else can help with the information you are looking for 

xx


----------



## collie_crazy

I'm sorry you havent been able to get suitable answers from your doctors. 

I'm unsure about all the things that can cause low-set ears but from my research into my daughters condition Turner Syndrome - I know that low-set ears can be one of the 'symptoms' of this chromosome disorder. I think Downs is another one. 

However, having low set ears does not mean that your LO had either of these! As I am sure there would be other factors. Was there anything else highlighted on the results?


----------



## Andypanda6570

I just wanted to say I am so deeply sorry for your loss and I hope you get some answers :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

I'm so sorry for your loss. If you think there is any chance of IC then ask for extra monitoring in any subsequent pregnancy - they can do regular cervical length checks by transvaginal ultrasound. I hate that so many doctors poo-poo the chance until you've had more losses. Was the prolapsed bag significant? Do you think you lost the liquor at some point? I hope you can get some answers. xxx


----------



## sjulias67

collie_crazy said:


> I'm sorry you havent been able to get suitable answers from your doctors.
> 
> I'm unsure about all the things that can cause low-set ears but from my research into my daughters condition Turner Syndrome - I know that low-set ears can be one of the 'symptoms' of this chromosome disorder. I think Downs is another one.
> 
> However, having low set ears does not mean that your LO had either of these! As I am sure there would be other factors. Was there anything else highlighted on the results?

Nothing else was highlighted in the results.

Thanks,


----------



## sjulias67

Nikki_d72 said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. If you think there is any chance of IC then ask for extra monitoring in any subsequent pregnancy - they can do regular cervical length checks by transvaginal ultrasound. I hate that so many doctors poo-poo the chance until you've had more losses. Was the prolapsed bag significant? Do you think you lost the liquor at some point? I hope you can get some answers. xxx

The amniotic fluid was not lost. My water had not broken.

Thanks


----------



## Hellylou

How frustrating not to get answers. Still, although I have no answers yet for my loss, I am fully expecting not to get any. All I know is my waters broke early and there may have been infection. I delivered at 16 weeks. Baby died right before he was born.

It makes the future so uncertain, doesn't it? You need to know if it is likely to happen again, because the possibility of that is simply unbearable. No one should ever have to go through this.

I am sorry for your loss, and wish you health and luck for the future. It is all any of us can hope for here when we have lost our cherished babies. If you need to talk, I am here. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## texasmedic09

Im so very sorry for your loss. I have seen something very similar here where I work before and the defect was indeed Downs Syndrome. I will keep you in my prayers thru this difficult time


----------



## MaevesMummy

sjulias67 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lost my LO on 07/01/2011. I was 2cm dilated at my second level ultrasound an d had prolapsed bag. The labor was induced.
> 
> Yesterday, the doctor called and said that the chromosome didn't grow in the lab and they don't have a result for me, but when they had checked my LO, the doctor has made a report that everything seemed ok except that LO has low-set ears.
> 
> My OB is not willing to accept that I had Incompetent cervix, though I had a specialist look up my records and he thinks that I have. She called up yesterday and said that as my LO had low-set ears, the miscarriage was due to chromosome.
> 
> Wanted to know if anyone knows about this low-set ears condition. The report of the LO examination mentions that internal examination showed all organs were developed for the number of weeks(18w2days).

I am so sorry for your loss xxxx
Maeve had on her pm- low set ears and talipes, these are all signs of low fluid, Oligohydramnios sequence
this can be duie to ruptured membranes- pPROM, or potters syndrome. 
https://www.potterssyndrome.org/

mine was pPROM which can be caused by Ic. If you had no rupture, or leakage it could be possible that baby had Poters syndrome or kidney problems.


----------

